# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ Η' ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ?

## dimitra91

Γεια σε ολους!Ειμαι νεο μελος!Αποφασισα να γινω μελος γτ αυτο το φορουμ βλεπω οτι πραγματικα βοηθαει!Πασχω απο καταθλιψη εδω και 4 χρονια (ειμαι 20).Παιρνω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης αλλα ανησυχω μηπως ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη γτ εχω οικογενειακο ιστορικο.Ειναι καποια πραγματα που με εχουν μπερδεψει.Νευριαζω παρα πολυ ευκολα για το τπτ,γινομαι επιθετικη,τις προαλλες ηθελα να χτυπησω μια κυρια γτ ξυνοταν!(ντρεπομαι πολυ γι αυτο).Εχω παρα πολυ ανχος,φοβαμαι τον κοσμο,νομιζω οτι θελουν να με βλαψουν.Αλλαζω πολυ ευκολα διαθεση γινομαι πολυ χαρουμενη μετα πολυ λυπημενη και το αντιστροφο μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα.Μερικες φορες οταν ανχονωμαι βρισκομαι σε υπερενταση κανω γρηγορα τις δουλειες μου και ειμαι ταυτοχρονα θυμωμενη και σε κεφια!Επισης μια φορα χαρακωθηκα απο θυμο.Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι διπολικη διαταραχη ακριβως αλλα μηπως υπαρχει περιπτωση να εμφανιστει αργοτερα?σας ευχαριστω πολυ,περιμενω τις αποψεις σας.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Γεια σου Δημητρα! Ειμαι στην ιδια ηλικια με σενα κ εχω διπολικη κ ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις τα εχω νιωσει κ ακομα χειροτερα..!!
Δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε απο δω αν ειναι διπολικη η ειναι κατι αλλο η τι εχεις τελοσπαντων καθως ειδικοι δεν ειμαστε κ μπορει στην τελικη να πουμε κ αρλουμπες, οποτε το καλυτερο θα ηταν να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο αμα δεν πηγαινεις ηδη (επειδη εγραψες οτι πασχεις 4 χρονια απο καταθλιψη) κ να του εξηγησεις πως νιωθεις κ θα σου πει αυτος.

Αυτο με το θυμο κ το να θες να χτυπησεις κοσμο το χω κι εγω κ πολλοι αλλοι τους συμβαινει χωρις να χουν διπολικη, ειναι κατι τελειως ασχετο! Πχ εγω μες στα αστικα οταν ειμαι νευριαζω απιστευτα κ μου ρχεται να σπρωξω καποιον κ να χτυπησω κ γι αυτο πλεον παω με τα ποδια παντου κ με εκνευριζουν κ οι ουρες κ οταν πχ βιαζεσαι στο δρομο κ ο αλλος απο μπροστα περπαταει αργα μαλιστα μια φορα μια την εσπρωξα γιατι εκνευριστηκα τοσο πολυ αλλα αυτη δεν καταλαβε τιποτα!!

Να σε ρωτησω παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικα κ ποια?? Πολλες φορες (για να μην πω τις περισσοτερες) τα αντικατ μπορει να σε κανουν να νιωθεις ετσι, οπως εγραφε κ ενας αλλος εδω για τα ζολοφτ κ τον απαντησα μολις πριν λιγο, οποτε συζητα με το γιατρο σου ισως πρεπει να στα μειωσει..

Το ιστορικο δεν παιζει ρολο παντα, εμενα πχ κανεις δεν εχει κι ομως εμενα μου εμφανιστηκε.. (τρομαρα μου..)

Αυτο με τους αυτοτραυμαστισμους το χω κι εγω, ειναι τροπος ξεσπασματος, σε νιωθω απολυτα..

Ο,τι αλλο θες ρωτα οκ ??  :Smile:

----------


## dimitra91

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου!περνω σεροπραμ (4 τη μερα)Εσενα ποτε εμφανιστηκε η διπολικη?Εισαι καλα?εννοω το ελεγχεις?εχεις μανιακα επεισοδια περισσοτερο απο καταθλιπτικα?Πως αντεχεις?εγω απελπιζομαι παρα πολυ ευκολα και δεν αντεχω πραγματικα και να φανταστεις οτι πιθανοτατα να μην εχω διπολικη,εδω στο φορουμ εχω καταλαβει οτι υπαρχουν πολλα νεα παιδια με διπολικη!μου δινει ελπιδα το να ξερω οτι υπαρχουν χειροτερα κι ομως τα παιδια το αντιμετωπιζουν,καποιες φορες αναρωτιεμαι μας συμβαινουν οι ασθενειες αυτες γτ ειμαστε αδυναμοι και εθαισθητοι ή γτ κατα βαθος ειμαστε πιο δυνατοι απο τους υπολοιπους?Γτ θελει μεγαλη δυναμη για να το αντεξουμε να το ξεπερασουμε ή ακομα και να ζησουμε μ αυτο!Ποση δυναμη ψυχης μπορει να εχει ενας ανθρωπος αραγε?κι ας φαινεται αδυναμος?ειναι η αναγκη για επιβιωση και θεληση για ζωη?γτ μπορει να θελουμε να πεθανουμε αλλα ολοι ανεξαρτητα απο την παθηση μας το παλευουμε και συνεχιζουμε κι ας απελπιζομαστε σωστα?Ολοι ειμαστε εδω γτ θελουμε να προσπαθησουμε!δεν το βαζουμε κατω ,δεν θελω να το βαλω κατω και δεν πρεπει να το κανω! κανεις μας!Αρχιζω ξανα να ελπιζω και μακαρι ολοι εδω να ελπιζουν!αυτο μας κρατα ζωντανους!και γινομαστε πιο δυνατοι!μακαρι ολοι να το ξεπερασετε!ολοι αξιζουμε να μαστε χαρουμενοι και να χουμε αυτο που θελουμε!κανεις δεν μπορει να μας πει οτι δεν αξιζουμε να εχουμε αυτο που θελουμε!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ Δημητρα γραφεις πολυ ωραια κ με συγκινεις ρε συ με το ποστ σου κ ειμαι κ σε περιεργη φαση λολ συμφωνω με ολα οσα γραφεις περι δυναμης κ ευαισθησιας κ τον αγωνα που δινουμε εναντια στις ασθενειες κ παρ ολες τις δυσκολιες κ τα επεισοδια δεν το βαζουμε κατω, μαζευουμε τα κομματια μας κ συνεχιζουμε... 

Ολοι αξιζουμε κατι καλυτερο κ πιστευω αργα η γρηγορα θα το καταφερουμε επισης τα ατομα με ασθενειες (πχ διπολικη) ειναι πολυ πιο δυνατα κ ωριμα κ ξερουν να παλευουν απο αλλους που τα χουν ολα τελεια κ το μοναδικο τους προβλημα ειναι αμα τους αφησε ο γκομενος η η γκομενα, αμα δεν τους σηκωνεται κ αμα δεν στρωνει το μαλλι τους κ αλλες πιπες που ειλικρινα οταν τα ακουω η τα διαβαζω εξοργιζομαι κ λεω ποσο σκατα ειναι πια ορισμενοι...

Προσωπικα μου εχει διαγνωστει η διπολικη εδω κ 4 μηνες κ εχω κανει απ ολα τα επεισοδια (καταθλιπτικα, υπομανιακα, μανιακα) κ τωρα εχω την υπονοια οτι ισως ανεβαινω παλι, το πως αντεχω που ρωτας ειναι μεγαλο θεμα, ελα μου ντε, αλλα νομιζω την απαντηση την εδωσες κ μονη σου με το υπολοιπο ποστ σου..

Οχι δεν ειμαστε αδυναμοι, ισα ισα ειμαστε κατα πολυ πιο δυνατοι απο τους υπολοιπους!! Κ μπορει να εχουμε περασει απο 40 κυματα, αλλα παλι παλευουμε κ ειμαστε ηρωες καθημερινα!

Προσωπικα αν κ ειμαι new bipolar κ η μικροτερη ηλικιακα bipolar εδω μεσα ειμαι πολυ ανωτερη κ καλυτερη απο παρα πολλους κ κατα πολυ πιο ωριμη αφου να φανταστεις κ εδω κ στη real life μου το χουν πει οτι ειμαι πολυ ωριμη για την ηλικια μου κ εχω καταφερει πραγματα που αλλοι χωρις ΚΑΝΕΝΑ απολυτως προβλημα δεν φανταζονται ουτε στα ονειρα τους!!!

----------

